# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Viewing Pictures

## Romae

I have a question, is there somewhere to sign in under your user name each time. 
Reason that I ask, when I want to view a picture, I have to click on the picture
than go back out and come back in to review the remainder of the pictures.
I have Negril.com in my favorites (easy to get to) what am I missing?

----------


## Rob

Before trying to view anything, log in (sign in) using the username and password areas (boxes) at the very top of the page, then click the Login button. This will prevent the need to login to view a picture.

If you have a Facebook account, you can "connect" to FB.  After that point, if you are ever already in FB, then just click the "connect" button at the top of the board/forum and you will be logged into Negril.com.

----------

